# Dahlonega, GA 6-GAP '08



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

I signed up a couple day ago. Now, I’m curios who else will be there.
Who’s up for another round of suffering? 
Hogpen Gap still haunts me from last year.


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

Rickyracer said:


> I signed up a couple day ago. Now, I’m curios who else will be there.
> Who’s up for another round of suffering?
> Hogpen Gap still haunts me from last year.


Hogpen is not a problem, its a three part climb, the first section is easy, not steep and has a downhill to it, the second section is where the pain begins, its about 2 miles, after you pass the sag on the right start looking for livestrong painted on the road, its just about over then as far as the steep pitch is concerned, go down a little and two more pitches up and your done. So not a bad climb with the excepton of the 2 miles in the middle


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

This will be my first time. 
I ride with several other people here in Florida who are going. I am stoked, but intimidated by the 2 vertical miles of climbing I am in for. 
Thanks for the input about Hogpen, breaking the climb into mentally manageable pieces will be the key to my survival. That seems to be the one everyone talks about, but what about the other five? From the elevation profile it looks like several of the others are hard too.


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

Ok 
Neels: about 8-9 miles from Turners, it doesn't get steep just goes on, I have big ringed it before so it can't be that bad, 53-21, look for the AT trail signs on every gap with the exception of Jacks, you know you are very near the top

Jacks: This one is the 2nd hardest, its short but the road surface is rough and a little steeper than neels, this one leads to the Brasstown Bald climb. 

Unicoi: Similar to Neels never gets steep and is about 3 miles long, great descent on back side

HOGPEN: the mother of climbs, break it down into 3 parts and its not so bad

Wolfpen: Not steep but longish and it is way into the ride so it may seem worse than it is, took me about 17 min to climb this in a race last Sun.

Woodys: Nice smooth blacktop on this one, big ring for sure, short not steep, you're finished

I ride with a 39-25 and Hogpen is the only one I even give a second thought about, I think a compact might be the ticket on it but I only climb it maybe 6 times a year and I'm good everywhere else.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

tschramm said:


> This will be my first time.
> I ride with several other people here in Florida who are going. I am stoked, but intimidated by the 2 vertical miles of climbing I am in for.
> Thanks for the input about Hogpen, breaking the climb into mentally manageable pieces will the the key to my survival. That seems to be the one everyone talks about, but what about the other five? From the elevation profile it looks like several of the others are hard too.


they are all hard, you'll see people falling out on Neal's but it's a great ride!

//nchillbilly isnt human, take his reviews as such.


----------



## Reece Haettich (May 12, 2006)

If you live and ride in florida then this will no doubt be a shock to the system.........This will be my third straight year in the event and I love to ride in the N. Ga. area(I'm from Tampa) Prior to my first six gap century I trained on the course I believe 4 separate times each time making heavy deposits in the pain bank. When it comes to this course it is better to "Know" than not know what you're up against and you should be concerned about the difficulity of the course more importantly though do not discount how sharp your bike skills have to be while descending. If you wish you can easily reach 50-55mph on the descents so if something goes wrong; well it could get a little messy in the bibs if you know what I mean.
A rear 12-27 is what I use and I tell myself this is just fine and it is for the most part, my ego will not allow me to install a compact crank although I frequently find myself looking for one more gear by Hogpen
Be sure to fuel properly this ride requires major energy; my first year I found myself in a little trouble by mile 60 and ready to close shop by mile 80.......I guess I was to stupid to quit

I suggest you drive or ride the course before hand 
Being 220lbs I use this ride every year to remind me to lose weight
Good luck


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there again! All my whimpy riding buddies that are coming up are crying about just doing 3 instead of all 6. I may cave in or I may just dust 'em!  

I'm hoping for good weather. Doing all 6 in the rain two years ago really sucked. 

See y'all there!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not going to make it because I'll probably be moving that weekend. If you see Tupelo Debbie, tell her I said hi!


----------

